# PM Access



## Maharg (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't access my private messages. I have used my forum name and PW but I keep returning to the log on screen. Any advice?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2007)

It only sounds to me like you are typing your login info wrong. It is case sensative, do you have all caps on?


----------



## Maharg (Apr 25, 2007)

I have sorted it out thanks DerAdlerIstGelandet.
I have auto login set up, and for some reason I had to logoff then login again before I could access the PM's.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay atleast you got it working.


----------

